# CPC with Bachelor's degree & exp. looking for a new job.



## Lestein1981@yahoo.com

I currently live in Northeast Ohio and can work remotely, on-site, and would consider re-locating as well. I am a certified CPC, I have a Bachelor's degree from YSU and have been working on-site at Brodell Medical Group in Warren, Ohio. I am a 31 year old female without kids & am completely flexible with hours and/or traveling, etc. Please don't hesitate to call me at 330-565-0097 with any questions or job offers. 
Thank you! 

Lauren Stein BA, CPC


----------



## MelaniaWard

*Cpc*

What type of coding have you done?  Do you have a Resume? IF so can you forward to MRWard@xtendhealthcare.net


----------



## Darren M.

*Resume*

Hi. Send me your resume.

darren.mitzkavetch@va.gov


----------



## angel1rayusa

Try Kforce- great company and tons of work there to keep you busy. Try them!


----------



## Lestein1981@yahoo.com

*Re: Resume, experience, etc.*

Yes, I do have a resume and will send it to all of you within a few days. I have been working at Brodell Medical Group in Warren, Ohio for the last 2 years as a medical coding/billing specialist. It is a small group practice with 2 Opthalmologists, an optometrist and an extremely busy Dermatologist. I work mostly on the Derm. side, but am familiar with Opthalmology as well. We use Athena software and have EHR. I have kept current and up to date on ICD-10 changes and will continue with CEU's to keep my skills as sharp as possible. I look forward to speaking with you all soon! 

Thank you for your interest!  

Lauren Stein. BA, CPC


----------



## AmyCPCCPCH

Hello Lauren, 

If you would be willing to work a couple days in the office in Powell, OH and the other days from home. You can email me your resume at amy.shears@radadvocate.com. 

Thanks, 
Amy


----------

